# CBD oil



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There is an excellent FB group here Facebook Groups. They discuss different brands, what to use them for, what to look for and what to avoid. They do have several approved brands and discount coupons for several of them.

I used Charlotte’s Web and NuLeaf for my Crested with cancer. Both worked but I felt the NuLeaf had a slight edge with my girl.

I should add that I used CBD Oil with my vet’s approval. She could not discuss it with me or prescribe it, but she gave her approval to use it in addition to Cher’s other meds.


----------



## AndrewCarlos (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you for the information.Already signed up .I will look for answers


----------



## Feeney (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't have arthritis problems, I use when I can't sleep or have stress and can't relax, but my mother is like not how she was 20 years ago and she has problems with arthritis and is using this CBD oil and she is quite satisfied. You can try. Since my mother and I have been using this oil, we both have not had any side effects so far. I hope I helped you somehow. Good Luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SurudRump said:


> Is it possible to give CBD to dogs?


Check with your Vet, they will be able to advise you.


----------



## rusty regal (May 29, 2020)

Charlie06 said:


> Anyone using cbd oil for arthritis, would you mind sharing what brand you use? My boy is turning 12 on Oct 1 and he is starting to have some problems with his legs giving out. I have been researching and found out just how many different brands there are. I want to get something of good quality.


Nuleaf, I bought it at a Petco for a year. I spoke with the sales manager out of Georgia. It seems to work. I used the liquid twice a day.


----------



## sysakyk (1 mo ago)

What brand did you find the most suitable for your dog? There are so many of them, and I don’t know which one to choose. My poor old boy also got arthritis, and I need to devise a way to relieve his pain systematically. 
I’ve already done my research on the topic, and Orlandomagazine.com has a comprehensive article on this topic. Do you agree with their choice of Honest Paws as the best brand? 
It would be really cool to have an honest first-hand review because the Internet is filled with misinformation and advertisement, and I don’t want to hurt my baby by giving him poor-quality CBD.


----------



## JBinME (11 mo ago)

I have used Ellevet as well as Wild Folk Farm. Trust them both.


----------



## mejog (1 mo ago)

Tahnee GR said:


> There is an excellent FB group here Facebook Groups. They discuss different brands, what to use them for, what to look for and what to avoid. They do have several approved brands and discount coupons for several of them.
> 
> I used Charlotte’s Web and NuLeaf for my Crested with cancer. Both worked but I felt the NuLeaf had a slight edge with my girl.
> 
> I should add that I used Full Spectrum CBD Oil with my vet’s approval. She could not discuss it with me or prescribe it, but she gave her approval to use it in addition to Cher’s other meds.


Hello. I’m finding out there are 2 categories for this. 1 with THC in it and requires prescription and the other no THC and over the counter. Does anyone use either? I was thinking about trying the OTC version based on some research done. Seems like a lot of favorable reports to ease everyday aches and pains, sleep and anxiety. Hoping someone knows more about it or using it now and what you thoughts are?


----------

